# primitive witchy boots



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Witchiepoo!! Those are just adorable. You did a fabulous job girl*


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

very cute. wish i could sew.


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

the thing with these is they're not supposed to be perfect - so uneven sewing doesn't matter.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Hey how about a pair that might have belonged to a diva type witch, You know, maybe with purple sparkle type material and some rhinestones. That could be fun*


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Hey how about a pair that might have belonged to a diva type witch, You know, maybe with purple sparkle type material and some rhinestones. That could be fun*


i plan to make every pair different sizes & use different types of material & colours


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Oh,those are cute,great job!
I'm with spookilicious, purple sparkleys or rhinestones!


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Those are just adorable!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Those are so cute! I wish I had a pair just like them to actually wear!
(and I would, too)


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

how did you make those??? There so cute. I would love to make a pair to hang up. i'm having a witch halloween party.


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

Witchiepoo those boots are awesome!

We must see the others when you have made them 

BW


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

hey thanks for all the great comments! first pair were completely made from scratch - no pattern - just sewed away till i got what i wanted. 
[IMGhttp://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n178/witchiepoo_2/halloween/witchy004.jpg?t=1218845254][/IMG]first draw a pattern & cut it out 







lay four pieces of fabric together - pin pattern to them & cut around







leave enough room to sew - you have 4 pieces of fabric - sew two pieces together for each boot.







leave the top unsewed - if you have a sewing machine feel free to use - but i hand sewed it very roughly - just make sure no spaces
i then turned the boot inside out - using something pointed to make sure i got right to the corners of it. i stuffed it with plastic bags - one or more depending on the size of the boot. i added a collar the the top of rhe boot - then used string as laces - using a darning needle .


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

now I've made a hat to go with it


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

Those are great! You did an awesome job!


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Thanks Witchiepoo for the how to.


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

*I just had an uncontrollable smile come over my face when I saw those boots. Those are very cute. I would love to have a pair for my daughter's room. She loves to decorate her room for every holiday.*


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

the second pair I made - these are 7" wide x 5" tall.








and the third pair - these are for my friend Linda - these ar 4"x 3.5"









and a little cat face about 3" diameter









I'm going to try some different colours & materials next.

if anyone wants something I'll be glad to send them - not for payment - but maybe for something inexpensive i can't get over here


----------



## kelsey (Jul 16, 2008)

what a geat idea! love them, thanks for posting!


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

AWWWWWWW!

I'd like to see a wacky witch hat.


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

Haunted Bayou said:


> AWWWWWWW!
> 
> I'd like to see a wacky witch hat.


i did make a little one - it's up there. planning to try more with different materials now - think velvet or velour would be nice.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

How'd I miss that? It is sooo cute!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

witchie poo, you will have to make a witch hat for the little doll i am sending you. she will look so cute in it. a pair of those will look great hanging on my halloween tree. what the heck, i might work them into my christmas tree. lol


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

what colour do you prefer honey? just got some purply velour mix that will be really nice - I'll send you a set when i finish them - whatever your favourite is x


----------



## blackcat666 (Aug 8, 2008)

I have a pair on ebay now (are you the one that emailed me about them?) Yours turned out cute. Very nice.


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

blackcat666 said:


> I have a pair on ebay now (are you the one that emailed me about them?) Yours turned out cute. Very nice.


it wasn't me who emailed you - but i had a look at your stuff & it looks great! hope it sells well! 
not going to be in competition btw - if I decide to sell mine will be uk ebay only


----------



## blackcat666 (Aug 8, 2008)

awe no worries, they're fun to make . 
Thanks for the compliments too.


----------



## kelsey (Jul 16, 2008)

Great job! I love those!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

These are adorable and would be great on a tree.


----------



## WitchyWolf (Sep 4, 2013)

those are so cute! Great Job!


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

Very cute and simple! Love them!


----------

